# huge premium coral shipment arrived last night!!!!!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello everyone


premium indo shipment has arrived. 300 pcs of new coral


wild acropora in awesome sizes and colors
yellow / gold multicolor hammer corals
mini scolymia
blastomussa
over 50 chalice and echinopora corals
Multicolour Yellow Hammer Coral
Orange Hammer Coral
MiniDonut Scolymia
Deep Water Tabling Acros
Spiny Pectinia
Wellso Brains - including the odd rainbow
Multi Coloured Lobo Brains
Chalices in a wide array of colours, patterns, and sizes - echino, oxy,
Acans
Multicoloured Favias
Torch Coraacans of incredible size and coloration, over 100 pcs in stock
spiny pectina corals
rainbow colored brain corals
gold and orange lobo brains
crazy colored favia corals
red and mulitcolor plate fungia
For ZOA lovers:


Armour of God

Devil's Armour

Lunar Eclipse

Iron Man

X-Men
so many more i dont know the designer names to, but over 70 zoos pcs in stock

best shipment ive had so far scome on in and take a look!
pics to come


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooooo...... Schweet.......


----------



## MadJellyCorals (Dec 9, 2012)

oh hot dayum!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Some pics.....*

Got here a few minutes ago. Pretty decent traffic. Took some choice pics with my phone. Cheers.


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

just dropped by today also, very nice shipment! couldn't resist and bought a couple of corals


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Multi Coloured Hammers......*

Ryan....THANKS so much for the love you showed regarding the multi-coloured hammers. CRAZY colouration. For those interested....drop by and have a top-down look from the ladder. There are some very nice euphyllia in the orange and yellow spectrum as well. See enclosed picture. Cheers.

For those that were wondering....there are still very colourful acans, favia, and chalices. A nice healthy, colourful shipment.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

*A few items no longer from this shipment *

Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

uniboob said:


> Thanks again Ryan.


What on earth is the last coral of the ones you got, Uniboob? Its awesome!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Electric blue lephastrea.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I'll keep my fingers crossed you bring a few frags to Toronto Frags! 
www.TorontoFrags.com 
(shameless plug - sorry lol)


----------

